# Help! Repetitive Thoughts...



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

I posted this in the managing anxiety forum too; don't know the best place to post it.Okay this is my deal. Iâ€™m taking Prozac 60mg for depression and anxiety and doing Cognitive Behavior Therapy with Therapist and reading the book Mind over Mood. So I am journaling problems and trying to correct my faulty thinking. Trying not to be over dramatic about my problems. I realize that my roof leak battle with the builder on my new house that has been going on for three months is not the end of the world. I know itâ€™s not life or death. I know five years from now this it wonâ€™t matter. Iâ€™ve been doing my relaxation tape daily; I try to get some sort of physical exercise during the day, I try to get the proper amount of sleep (which is hard). I think I can be rational and realize that there is only so much I can do.Well Iâ€™ve become aware that part of my problem is that when something is upsetting to me, thoughts about the problems constantly keep popping back into my head. The littlest thing will trigger me to start thinking about it. Yesterday whenever I would catch myself thinking about it I would say stop, tried snapping the rubber band on my wrist, and visualizing a stop sign. I am just in shock as to how often thoughts are popping into my head. I totally understand that I am making myself miserable by this, but the thoughts are just so automatic. It is exhausting me. I know itâ€™s bad for my health. Anyone had this problem with repetitive thoughts and what is the best way to reduce them? Any advice would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can take a bit of time to slow down the barrage of repetitive thoughts.The first step is recognition, then you use the stop techniques you are using. Since this is a long standing habit (they usually are) you won't make it stop right away, but the more you practice, the better it gets.Also if you can find something to do/think about when you stop that will keep you busy that can help for some people.I know it isn't easy, but keep at it and you will see results.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi!Kath is right with her suggestions - and she is very experienced in this area.I had asked Mike about this a while back as well.He gave this example: Think of an elephant.Keep thinking of it.Now stop and erase the thought of the elephant from your mind....and....Still thinking of the elephant, right?







Even though you mentally think "stop" and picture a stop sign, your mind may not be really thinking of the stop sign or the action connected to it - it might still be thinking of the negative thought. As Kath mentions, if you can replace the thought with something else, this will help, but the problem is you need to have something in your arsenal so to speak, at the ready to connect to the stop sign and the action of snapping the band.If you can pick a pleasant AND neutral item or situation in your life/or a postive future desire - and get a clear mental image of the item or situation, practice this visualization and thought to yourself, BEFORE you do anything else. Even if you aren't having negative thoughts, just from time to time, think of this pleasant thought - also for some folks it helps if the image is the more bizarre the better - you can have circus music playing and purple grass, etc. Or you can have a realistic scene, the image of a puppy - whatever is neutral and not emotionally loaded and totally soothing and positive - specific to you.Practice thinking of this neutral thought several times a day for at least 21 days - without any negative or bad connection - but of course, use it as needed when a negative comes along, and connect it with the stop sign visualization.You are replacing the negative thought with something not loaded - after awhile, the brain sends the signal when the negative thought comes, it is replaced, there is no emotion charged to the new thought and hopefully this will help. The more and more you do this, the more ingrained the new pattern will become. It will replace the other automatic thoughts and become automatic, and you hopefully, will not be as exhausted. Also, positive thoughts create more "feel good" brain chemicals, and the more you do this, the better you will feel. It isn't easy, and the negative thoughts are tough customers, and they will want their way. Won't happen overnight - but you hopefully will begin to see some change after the 21 days (pracice as Kath says) - if you think this may help you, try it and see - hope this helps a bit...


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks Kath M. and cookies4marilyn for the advice. I guess it make sense that it will be one of those â€œit will get worse before it gets better type thingâ€-since I am at the recognition point and I am finding out this phase isn't much fun. And you guys are right about practicing- with learning anything new I just have to learn and practice step by step to get good at it. I like the suggestion of completely replacing the thought too. I am definitely going to do that. Tomorrow I'm going to figure out something to think about and practice it and I will start to add this to my daily routine. Iâ€™ve printed up both of your suggestions and I am going to hi-lite and put it in my journal for encouragement. I guess I just need to calm down and be more patient and just accept it will take time and practice. Thanks so much.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Stedfoe, this will help, but its on going to the dentist, but it has some good thought/excersises on it.its in this threadhttp://www.ibshope.com/viewtopic.php?t=732at the end is another one also.


----------

